# Grub warning/error.

## Budoka

I compiled a new kernel and ran 

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

 as I always do to update the grub menu. I have done this a number of times without any problems but for some reason this time it returned the following:

 *Quote:*   

> # grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
> 
> Generating grub.cfg ...
> 
> Warning: Requested serial terminal but GRUB_SERIAL_COMMAND is unspecified. Default parameters will be used.
> ...

 

I haven't any idea what  *Quote:*   

> Requested serial terminal but GRUB_SERIAL_COMMAND is unspecified. Default parameters will be used.

  or  *Quote:*   

> lvmetad is running but disabled. Restart lvmetad before enabling it!

  means. I also don't know why all of a sudden it is telling me that. I can't find anything on the forum either. I can boot into the kernel but are these errors something I should try to resolve and if so how? Thanks.

----------

## keet

If it's working, I wouldn't worry about it.  Do you use L.V.M.?   Either way, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-962584-start-0.html might help.

----------

